# Curviers Dwarf Caiman pic thread!!



## ChopChop

Hi, just going to make this thread for all my caiman pics insted of me making new threads each time...Enjoy


----------



## fangsy

What a stunner mate !


----------



## ChopChop

fangsy said:


> What a stunner mate !


 cheers pal :2thumb:


----------



## davesreptiles

amazing animal looking good!


----------



## ChopChop

davesreptiles said:


> amazing animal looking good!


 the pics do her no justics wats so ever aswell mate!!


----------



## Razorscale

Such a cracking animal, love the jet black colouration, should of taken her myself :whistling2:


----------



## popitgoes

gorgeous looking caiman, im hoping to get one in the near future


----------



## ChopChop

few more pics first time ive sin her on land but when i opend the glass to get a pic she jumped into the bush 

















Shes a great feeder and she seems to be in good health and shes settled in just fine. She knows all of the hiding places in her encloser and seems confertable in there :no1:


----------



## seanw21

nice to see u got her now seb. not on facebook any more so i hope u will post lots of pics mate


----------



## ChopChop

seanw21 said:


> nice to see u got her now seb. not on facebook any more so i hope u will post lots of pics mate


 ha yeah defo will pal


----------



## ChopChop

Just updating everyone shes doing fine she fed from toungs the other day (a full mouse) and has settled in brilliantly. weve added a turtle to the encloser they get on fine and dont seem to mind each other tho the little turtle did try to pull the mouse out of the caimans mouth buy its tail ha. ill get a few more pics up in the next couple days.

cheers
seb


----------



## ChopChop

Hide n seak :mrgreen:


----------



## Tatter

Just curious,

Can you hold your Dwarf Caiman? I mean, obviously you have to be careful but can you touch and hold him/her without serious danger?


----------



## ChopChop

Tatter said:


> Just curious,
> 
> Can you hold your Dwarf Caiman? I mean, obviously you have to be careful but can you touch and hold him/her without serious danger?


Yeah course its not good for them like as it can be stressful but I've held mine. But mine is only 18" at the moment.


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## CharlieG

Awesome looking indeed!

I imagine they become hugely more difficult carewise, the larger they grow though?


----------



## gav.b1984

*Top pic that!!*



ChopChop said:


> image


love them pictures of crocodiles when mouth open:2thumb:........


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## scotty667

ChopChop said:


> image


Lovely looking thing they are cannot wait untill i get my licence next year and then hopefully get one in the coming year's after.
Would you have any advice as i would like to learn as much as i could before another few year's of actually commiting to getting a licence and my dwarf caiman.?


----------



## ChopChop

scotty667 said:


> Lovely looking thing they are cannot wait untill i get my licence next year and then hopefully get one in the coming year's after.
> Would you have any advice as i would like to learn as much as i could before another few year's of actually commiting to getting a licence and my dwarf caiman.?


Just research and read as much as you can on them pal. I've got lucky with mine I think. its settled in right away and I've actually got it feeding from toungs in front of me now. I personaly think mine has settled in so well is because of the amount of hiding places it has. It's almost always under the decking in the day sometimes behind the rock with its eyes poking out between the leaves. im not disagreeing with anybody's enclosures but i think when they are kept in fish tanks they are constantly in view and don't seem to be able to escape from sight (once again I'm not disagreeing with fish tanks I know younger caiman do better in glass set-ups).

Also i read a lot about people saying caiman in captivity spend almost all there time in water. As this may be true in the day let me tell you my caiman is in the bedroom and me n the missus are constantly awoken buy the caiman jumping in and out of the water, digging about on land, and snapping its jaws in the water tryin to catch fish...BUT I WOULDNT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY 

Stick to it pal and I hope one day you get your caiman.

Cheers seb


----------



## Caiman-Chris

You finally got her, well done chap am very jealous but very happy for you. I know the hard work you went getting it so well done.


----------



## ChopChop

Caiman-Chris said:


> You finally got her, well done chap am very jealous but very happy for you. I know the hard work you went getting it so well done.


Thanks a lot pal. She's doing fine at ours aswell she eats like a trooper


----------



## arwen

soo much darker than our spectacled, lovely looking curviers :2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop

arwen said:


> soo much darker than our spectacled, lovely looking curviers :2thumb:


Yeah cheers, she is dark even for a Cuviers.


----------



## arwen

ive heard they stress out alot even for crocs hence why we went for specs how do you find yours?


----------



## ChopChop

arwen said:


> ive heard they stress out alot even for crocs hence why we went for specs how do you find yours?


She's fine and eats well...I don't handle her much but i do and it doesn't seem to bother her to much


----------



## ChopChop

My favorite pic yet...


----------



## scotty667

ChopChop said:


> My favorite pic yet...
> 
> image


She is lovely chunky little thing too but i guess croc's are alway's greedy.


----------



## philipniceguy

ChopChop said:


> My favorite pic yet...
> 
> image


stunning nice and healthy. look forward to seeing pics as it grows :no1:


----------



## ChopChop

Shes bin on land all day and night so her skin looks a little duller than usual but she a nice pic. Not hard to get a good pic when you've got such a beautiful caiman


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## scotty667

ChopChop said:


> Shes bin on land all day and night so her skin looks a little duller than usual but she a nice pic. Not hard to get a good pic when you've got such a beautiful caiman
> 
> image


She look's lovely no matter what,

I told my dad i want to get one of these the other day and he was shocked LOL but i said to him at least it's better than dealing with venomous snake's LOL.

Obviously when I'm older and got a dwa licence.


----------



## philipniceguy

stunning. nice to see its using some of the land area while your able to take pictures


----------



## rickwd

nice how bigs your tank, im looking into getting a caiman from baby, was planning on a 6x2x3 to start her out in, going through the dwa license process atm and they want to see her tank before i can movew on.


----------



## ChopChop

rickwd said:


> nice how bigs your tank, im looking into getting a caiman from baby, was planning on a 6x2x3 to start her out in, going through the dwa license process atm and they want to see her tank before i can movew on.


Cheers, yeah that sounds ok and yeah you need everything sorted before your inspection best thing to do is just get everthing ready and working as if you already have a caiman e.g, water temps, air temp, security ect...I even had to show them where I keep my keys for the viv things like that. My set-up is 7x3x3 with a 4x2 water area that's 14" deep. I'm currently now in the process of a water change as we speek as my caiman just recently gone off its food. So ive removed my gravel and ive just realized the amount of crap it holds even tho I have a good filter. So I'm getting rid 

Hope this helps
Seb


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## mdc10

wow!! what do these grow to mate?


----------



## ChopChop

mdc10 said:


> wow!! what do these grow to mate?


Around 4-5ft maybe bigger in males but they quite chunky aswell


----------



## mdc10

quality! very jealous!


----------



## rickwd

yeah cheerz mate very helpful thanks, ill have some pics up soon off my set up really hope i get my license  caimans rule haha



ChopChop said:


> Cheers, yeah that sounds ok and yeah you need everything sorted before your inspection best thing to do is just get everthing ready and working as if you already have a caiman e.g, water temps, air temp, security ect...I even had to show them where I keep my keys for the viv things like that. My set-up is 7x3x3 with a 4x2 water area that's 14" deep. I'm currently now in the process of a water change as we speek as my caiman just recently gone off its food. So ive removed my gravel and ive just realized the amount of crap it holds even tho I have a good filter. So I'm getting rid
> 
> Hope this helps
> Seb


----------



## Dreamz21

Stunning mate just stunning :no1:

Doing myself some research on curviers would love to own one some day will be numerous years before I would have a chance might not ever happen but wouldn't stop me from learning all that I can in the mean time 

Any new pix bud


----------



## Matt_Baitson

I do appriciate a nice Curviers. A shame they grow, I could house one at that size :lol2:
If he/she caught you on the hand what would the damage be at that size? Stitch worthy?

regards


----------



## ChopChop

Matt_Baitson said:


> I do appriciate a nice Curviers. A shame they grow, I could house one at that size :lol2:
> If he/she caught you on the hand what would the damage be at that size? Stitch worthy?
> 
> regards


Ha they are fantastic pal especially at this size It's like having your own pet dinosaur  I don't really get to see her much as she hides all day all I realy get is her splashing and digging around at night while I'm trying to get to sleep. I don't realy think it would do much damage most probably stiches yeah maybe even tendon damage if it got a finger! I have a friend who is Verry willing to let it bite him and see what damage it would do. But obviously that would be stressful for my Caiman and I wouldnt want to put mine threw it so until it bites me Sopose I won't know.

She fairly calm around me anyway I can get hold of her no problem I don't need to hold her tight or anything like that. She's a diamond


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Very envious my friend :devil:


----------



## ChopChop

Just had her out for bit of maintenance on enclosure, thought Ide measure her while I was at it as i haven't done it since i got her  I've bin waiting to do this for a ages!!

Measurements: nose to tip of tail...

On the 18/11/11 she was bang on 18"

Today on the 26/02/12 she was....have a guess from my pics??


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## Tuatara

She's an absoloute cracker she is!! Has she got her appetite back??


----------



## ChopChop

Tuatara said:


> She's an absoloute cracker she is!! Has she got her appetite back??


Yeah she's eating well again


----------



## Matt_Baitson

s Ive litrally just meassures one of my dwarf Boas at bang on 18" myself im going to say 26".... : victory:


----------



## ChopChop

Matt_Baitson said:


> s Ive litrally just meassures one of my dwarf Boas at bang on 18" myself im going to say 26".... : victory:


Ha no not quite that big she's bang on 21" mate that's 3" in 3months that's pretty good going I'm absolutely gutted i never weighed her because she a lot chunkier :2thumb:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

ChopChop said:


> Ha no not quite that big she's bang on 21" mate that's 3" in 3months that's pretty good going I'm absolutely gutted i never weighed her because she a lot chunkier :2thumb:


Id be :censor:in worried mate doe she know she's supposed to be a dwarf :lol2:


----------



## ChopChop

Matt_Baitson said:


> Id be :censor:in worried mate doe she know she's supposed to be a dwarf :lol2:


:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Either way mate she's a corker! Id be tempted to sling out the rubber duck and have bath times with her :lol2:

Also I have one of them Skulls that's on your mantle did you get it off Eddygecko?


----------



## ChopChop

Matt_Baitson said:


> Either way mate she's a corker! Id be tempted to sling out the rubber duck and have bath times with her :lol2:
> 
> Also I have one of them Skulls that's on your mantle did you get it off Eddygecko?


Ha...na mate It's a Siamese Croc skull from a crocodile farm in Hong Kong got CITES paper work with it. Does this Eddygecko sell them??


----------



## Matt_Baitson

yea I figured it was a different ssp, mine is a nile skull and yea sort of, it's a hobby of his for his own personal collection but if he gets sent afew of the same species he sells them on also if you can get hold of one that has died im sure if you sent him it he'd give you a rpice on cleaning it up for you. He has alot of vipers skulls.


----------



## ChopChop

Matt_Baitson said:


> yea I figured it was a different ssp, mine is a nile skull and yea sort of, it's a hobby of his for his own personal collection but if he gets sent afew of the same species he sells them on also if you can get hold of one that has died im sure if you sent him it he'd give you a rpice on cleaning it up for you. He has alot of vipers skulls.


I wouldnt mind a nice sized Nile or saltys skull but bet they dear! Fingers crossed I've no dead croc to send him for atleast 30+ years ha


----------



## Matt_Baitson

I found a 30" Saltie Skull for 400, the Missus said no :lol2:


----------



## ChopChop

Matt_Baitson said:


> I found a 30" Saltie Skull for 400, the Missus said no :lol2:


I bet she did :gasp:


----------



## ChopChop

Back feeding doin better than ever. She's not just eat before these pics she's due a feed tonight?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Little porker


----------



## scotty667

ChopChop said:


> Back feeding doin better than ever. She's not just eat before these pics she's due a feed tonight?
> 
> image
> 
> image


OMG! that is like the cutest most coolest picture ever.


----------

